# Reusing Stratum substrate



## Monkfish (5 Sep 2019)

I have had my Stratum substrate in a bucket outside for the past month or so after my tank cracked.

Will it be ok to use when i set my new tank up? Is there anything i will need to do to it to make it usable or best to bin it and start again?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (8 Sep 2019)

Should be fine


----------



## Monkfish (9 Sep 2019)

Great thanks


----------

